# For those with small children!



## eman (Nov 1, 2010)

A good friends 4 y/o God son is in ICU and is on a breathing machine He seems to be getting a little better daily  Please watch your kids every second. He was climbing on a dresser to get a toy, the dresser flipped and the TV and dresser landed on top of him. He is fighting like heck. God please help him.


----------



## dforbes (Nov 1, 2010)

My prayers are with you. I have a 3 year old grandson, and I worry about things like this happening. They are just so quick at that age, a few seconds is all they need to get into trouble. I am preying for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 1, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers from here too Bob.


----------



## rdknb (Nov 1, 2010)

Sending my thoughts and prayers too


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 1, 2010)

Best thoughts and prayes heading his way. As a parent I can tell you nothing worse than having a kid in the hospital, you just wish you could make it all better right away.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 1, 2010)

Our Prayers go out to your friend's son there Bob.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 1, 2010)

Ill say a prayer for him Bob.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 1, 2010)

prayers sent...............


----------



## smokeydrewsky (Nov 1, 2010)

With a 3 and a 6 year old, that scares the crap out of me. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## meateater (Nov 1, 2010)

Prayers sent from Nevada.


----------



## deannc (Nov 1, 2010)

Will definitely keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 2, 2010)

Georgia prayers and hugs heading that way, keep us posted please! I'm a nervous wreck around my little grandchildren, the parents must be devastated.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Nov 2, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with him


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Nov 2, 2010)

bad things happen way too often to good people...our thoughts go out to the family....good reminder to families with youngins....strap those dressers and shelves to the wall, especially if they have a 200 lb tv sitting on top of them.  HD, target and Lowes etc sell they pretty cheap and very easy to install.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 2, 2010)

Prayers send from MT. Happened to my son, but by some grace of god he was not hurt, just scared and we had a big mess to clean up.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 2, 2010)

Sending Thoughts and Prayers from Kansas Bob.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2010)

More thought & prayers coming from PA for the little guy!!!

Hang in there Buddy!

Bear


----------



## tshine (Nov 2, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers from VT...


----------



## eman (Nov 2, 2010)

I just got word that the young fellow if compleatly off the breathing machine and the doctors are expecting him to have a slow but full recovery!

 His family told me to thank you all for your prayers!!!!


----------



## chefrob (Nov 2, 2010)

great news......keep us posted.


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 2, 2010)

NICE


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm looking at my two year old niece as I read this. The little man will be in my thoughts.


----------



## tom37 (Nov 2, 2010)

My thoughts are out there for the little guy and his parents as well.

Its really good to hear he is doing better and expected to make a full recovery.


----------



## dman4505 (Nov 3, 2010)

That's great news eman, prayers will still be going out, keep us posted on how the little guy is doing

Don

Iowa


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 3, 2010)

Great news Bob - Thanks for the update


----------



## squirrel (Nov 3, 2010)

That is truly great news! Prayers really do work!


----------



## ak1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Great to hear that he's getting better.


----------



## eman (Nov 3, 2010)

I recived this on the fishing site this AM  Thanks again guys. To let you know how close it was, the medical staff recommended to my brother for the archbishop tocome in and bless the kid. That generally happens when!?!?!The archbishop was out town but sent someone else. That was Sunday, he was flatlining and having seizures regularly. Monday they sadated him all day and night. Today he woke up, was kicking around in the bed, they removed his breathing tube and he showed us his muscles. I already have a 22/.410 on bid and buying him, as he says, a big boy fishing pole. I have a 4 yr old daughter (his cousin) and my daughter was telling me "god is always good". At 4 yrs old she knew to go into her room and pray. UnbelievableHopefully Blue will post a pic of this young man and i can post it here soon.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 3, 2010)

very cool!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Nov 3, 2010)

God Bless!!!!!!!!!! that is great news!


----------



## deannc (Nov 3, 2010)

Awesome news, thanks for the update eman.


----------



## eman (Nov 4, 2010)

This is the latest news i recieved this am.
Still breathing on his own. He is not visually focusing, talking etc.. Brain specialist examined him today and said he has to re learn all things. How to eat, walk, talk, bathroom etc... Not so bad considering the alternative. They project him to be in hospital rehab about 6 months. Please keep Brennan in your prayers


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear that my prayers go out to him and his family


----------



## bigal (Nov 4, 2010)

Fantastic news!  Your heart just drops when you hear of things like that.  So glad it all looks good for him!  Prayers are still sent to make sure he's home safe

so he can get in trouble again!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Next it will be fall'n from a tree.  Keep us updated Eman!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2010)

He will stay in our prayers.

Bear


----------



## squirrel (Nov 4, 2010)

He'll pull through this! What a sweetheart, these kids are tougher than we are sometimes, I'll keep him in my thoughts and prayers too!


----------



## Dutch (Nov 4, 2010)

Bob- When I read your first post in this thread requesting prayers for Brennan, I quickly offered up a prayer.

I rejoiced when I read that he was off the ventilator and showing off his muscles.  I will continue to offer up prayers on Brennan's behalf to the Master Healer.

Prayers go out to your brother and his wife for the strength and patience they will need in the coming months a head.  Ma Dutch and meownself have had to deal with having a child in a Rehab Hospital and it can be emotionally draining even on the good days.

God Bless-

Rev. Dutch


----------



## eman (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks to all and to GOD.

 This is not a relative of mine . He is a good friend from one of the fishing web sites i frequent . This is his god son who is also his nephew.

 Blue just asked for prayers for brennon on the fishing site and i came here to ask the same.

 No such thing as to many prayers.


----------

